# Convert .dream to wmv



## firestormer (Sep 16, 2005)

I dont particulay want to install a third party software as my previous experiances with the WinCustomise stuff has been bad.

Unfortunatly most the dreamscene content is published as .dream anyone know how i can convert them to WMV?


----------



## glinja (Jul 16, 2008)

me too, ive looked everywhere, no doubt something will crop up, its only a matter of time before a plug in is written


----------

